# Not big game



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

but springvilleshooter and I met him as he was stalking some does and fawns when he said hello to my little friend, a 58 gr .243 Vmax.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

He looks happy to see you!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good shot dude! I love shooting coyotes and I love having them around. (I know that sounds like an oxymoron but it's true).


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Way to get it done!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

$50.00 worth of taxable income in the bank buddy!------SS


----------

